
Ask HN: Remote position with startup - sorian
I currently work for a very large corporate, but have an introductory meeting with a startup (~2years old and &lt;50 employees) who is looking to expand geographically to work closely with a client.<p>What kinds of question would people here be asking? The opportunity is exciting but being remote from the centre of a startup seems risky?
======
dudul
First question that comes to mind: do they already have remote workers. Being
the first, and only remote employee is a very complicated position. The team
will most likely have to change a lot of their workflow to accommodate you.
You may feel like you're not really part of the team.

